# Autumn colors



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow love the last pic Rik !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your boy, really love the last one.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

davebeech said:


> wow love the last pic Rik !!


Thanks Dave. We are having a great Indian Summer her in the Netherlands, how is the weather in the UK ?



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures of your boy, really love the last one.


Thank you


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Paco says "Colours? What colours? There is only one - yellow/green and it comes in a bouncy circle!"
Love the last pic too. I hope you are doing something with your photography - beautiful work.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Paco can walk on water. I agree with the others, the last picture is great.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful Rik, the last one is a beautiful photo and love the others of your golden boy too


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

weather here today is sunny but a bit on the cold side


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

There are no words, or maybe I don't know them in English as it is my second language, to describe the beauty of your photos. Speechless.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Stunning - just about sums the pics up.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Rik, I never noticed before you were in the Netherlands. And the photos are gorgeous. As always. I would love to see a non action picture of Paco, a portrait type.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

You got the DOF worked out really well on you action shots Rik... 
All are beautifully captured and PP's..


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Stunning is all I can say. Your pictures are fantastic, Paco looks so intense and the morning shot is just so calm and beautiful Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> Paco says "Colours? What colours? There is only one - yellow/green and it comes in a bouncy circle!"
> Love the last pic too. I hope you are doing something with your photography - beautiful work.


 Thank you. I enjoy photography. 



davebeech said:


> weather here today is sunny but a bit on the cold side


Today is cloudy and cold. My wife called me today from Barcelona. 22 C and sunny. What am I doing here :doh:



Buddy's mom forever said:


> There is no words, or maybe I don't know them in English as it is my second language, to describe the beauty of your photos. Speechless.


Merci beaucoup 



Ian'sgran said:


> Rik, I never noticed before you were in the Netherlands. And the photos are gorgeous. As always. I would love to see a non action picture of Paco, a portrait type.


I am a dutchman. : I have some portraits of Paco.










B/W


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures! I wish you were closer and I could hire you to take some portraits of Angelina! Your action shots are fabulous as always!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, you are so good, lovely pictures.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Thanks, the portraits are amazing, too. You are a professional photographer, yes? If not I am just green with envy at your talent. And I love Paco's eyes.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

What are like the most on goldens are their eyes, their beautiful souls are in their eyes. Paco has beautiful eyes. Every time when I read his name Paco de Lucía comes to my mind. Those portraits are gorgeous. How do you choose what to frame? And French is not my first language.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice Rik. Really like those portraits! Super.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Angelina said:


> Gorgeous pictures! I wish you were closer and I could hire you to take some portraits of Angelina! Your action shots are fabulous as always!


It is about 5500 miles 



goldensrbest said:


> Wow, you are so good, lovely pictures.


Thanks you 



Ian'sgran said:


> Thanks, the portraits are amazing, too. You are a professional photographer, yes? If not I am just green with envy at your talent. And I love Paco's eyes.


Thank you It is a hobby.



Buddy's mom forever said:


> What are like the most on goldens are their eyes, their beautiful souls are in their eyes. Paco has beautiful eyes. Every time when I read his name Paco de Lucía comes to my mind. Those portraits are gorgeous. How do you choose what to frame? And French is not my first language.


Paco is a talented golden but he can not play the guitar and he is definitely no a " toqueador" like Paco de Lucia. I love his music. But you make me curious. What is your first language ? Do I have to say " Gracias " of 
" Bedankt " :wave:



Otter said:


> Very nice Rik. Really like those portraits! Super.


Thank you


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Beautiful! I wish that I were so talented in photography. Paco is a very handsome boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

"Hvala" is good enough.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I love the last pic  btw my name is Autumn and Fall is my favorite season


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> "Hvala" is good enough.


That is Croatian but it is spoken in more countries 



Lincoln_16 said:


> I love the last pic  btw my name is Autumn and Fall is my favorite season


Thank you and Autumn is a beautiful name.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous photos! What camera and lens do you use?


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Bella's Mama said:


> Gorgeous photos! What camera and lens do you use?


Thank you  
I used the Nikon d2x and the Nikkor 70-200 2.8 VRI


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Gorgeous, just gorgeous! Love them all. I love the foggy landscape shot, strangely enough I clicked on exif info on it in the small thumbnail I feel like there is a face looking back at me that is not at all noticeable in the full sized shot. eeeeerie


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Great pics as usual


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

sameli102 said:


> Gorgeous, just gorgeous! Love them all. I love the foggy landscape shot, strangely enough I clicked on exif info on it in the small thumbnail I feel like there is a face looking back at me that is not at all noticeable in the full sized shot. eeeeerie


Yes, I see what you mean and what is really scary: It could be me


----------



## Swede (Oct 31, 2011)

Wonderful pictures...especially the third one!


----------



## tessn (Aug 28, 2011)

That is wild. Love your pics esp the action shots. Really great!


----------

